# Tamiya Handy Drill



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

For anyone who has this little tool, does it accept standard Dremel size collets?

I have one coming in the mail and what to know if I can use my Dremel collet on it.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

if your talking about the little blue drill u assemble the answer is yes !.......It also comes with a collet and drill bit


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I just received mine last week! I wondered the same thing and I did try test fitting the parts. (Thanks for the excuse to play with my new toy Rob! ;-) ) 

At first glance I thought they might but upon examination it doesn't seem like they are interchangeable. The collets are different heights and diameters. As you might expect the Tamiya collet is a lot more 'engineered' and is made of a heavy chrome plated material The base of their collect is wider at the bottom and definitely doesn't fit into my Dremel 4000. The way it's designed seems as though it would keep the bit centered better than the dremel. The collet holder/nuts have different threads, length and diameter. You get two different collet sizes and a drill bit.

Here are some pics:





I love Dremel products but I'm really looking forward to building this very unique product. - A toy you have to build so you can use it to build toys - :tongue:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Spockr;5794354
I love Dremel products but I'm really looking forward to building this very unique product. - A toy you have to build so you can use it to build toys - :tongue:[/QUOTE said:


> Well said Matt! I got a good chuckle over that line!
> 
> Rob


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well pooh. I need it to hold a .5mm drill bit and smallest it comes with is a 1mm correct? May have to look around for large shank .5mm drill bits then.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I wrap small bits with a little Tamiya masking tape so they fit in a larger chuck. Or slip the bit inside a bit of that thin polyethylene tubing you get with thin CA glues


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

It does come with two collets Rob. When I get a chance I will pull mine out and find out the answer.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine just came in the mail today!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Show and tell.


----------



## plane_mc (Nov 18, 2008)

You could always do as I did and order a couple of the small drill chucks from MicroMark. They both have a 1/8" shank and fit right in the Tamiya collet. I can use multiple drill sizes without having to change collets.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

That thing would make a nice little tool I'd bet for drilling bleed ports in MPFI electric fuel pumps when I mod them.............been doing it the hard way with a pin vise........slow.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Plane mc, that's the Chuck I have on my Dremel, never need to change collets. Should have figured Micro Mark would have something like that would fit!

I did come up with another solution, I slipped a piece of plastic tubing on the bottom of a Dremel collet to mimic the the shape of the Tamiya collet. Works great!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are some pics of what I did.

Dremel on the left, Tamiya on the right.









Here is my solution. Plastic sleeve pressed onto the Dremel collet.









Works great!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Ahhhh!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, that tears it. I gotta get me one, especially if I'm going to build more 22" Eagles.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Steve Neill of SNG uses and suggested this. I bought a set and it's perfect,
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000S89UGO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00


----------

